# Pax Pamphlet



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't?

I will post it here when I am done.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Minors (under 18) are not allowed to create accounts.
Minors (under 18) are not allowed to request a ride unless accompanied by an adult for the duration of the trip.

So many posts about rating, but make it simple.
5* = Driver keeps driving.
4* or less leads to deactivation (termination). When I explain the rating system to pax, they have no idea what "deactivation" means. "Termination" has a direct impact.

Tipping
Please include UberSELECT. Uber's writing excudes Select. We Selects do not get tips included in the fare, and need some love too.


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

Please take their trash with them.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Please don’t wipe your boogers on the seats.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

Respect:
Eating
Making a mess
Rudeness
Damage
It's rideshare-someone's personal car

I wish there was a classy way of saying drivers get paid X per mile & min (really low) and NOT a % of the fare Uber charges. AND Uber takes 25% of THAT mile/min fare. Pax are under the impression we make 75% of their fare. So when you want to go to McDonalds - we get 50 cents for waiting. On NYE I had a wife get in & say "it's ok - start the meter" while her hubby to over 10+ min to come out. No tip. I know better now.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

You can also put in a "Rider FAQ" section:
Rider: "I hear you make [$90k/year | a lot of money] driving Uber! Is it true?"
Answer with something respectful in the tune of "We are paid only on actual mileage + time after booking fee/tolls/Uber commision/etc is taken out, and also have to pay income tax on the full amount of the fare. We pay for the fuel, maintenance, etc with no reimbursement."


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

That sounds like a fantastic idea...I'll hand them out to my drunk, incoherent pax. You know what sloppy drunks love? Pamphlets.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

swingset said:


> That sounds like a fantastic idea...I'll hand them out to my drunk, incoherent pax. You know what sloppy drunks love? Pamphlets.


You don't force it on them. They take one if they are interested.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Suggestions for Rider Star Feedback

5 Star: I arrived at my destination in a timely manner
4 Stars: Fire this driver tomorrow
3 Stars: Fire this driver today
2 Stars: Fire this driver immediately
1 Star: I'm in the hospital, my wallet is missing and there's an APB out for this driver.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Man, some of you jokers must think your pax have never taken a taxi before!
But they have, and that's what you are: a cab. Uber passengers don't consider themselves to be guests in your private car. Or that there riding in some sort of freaking limo. You're providing a service FOR MONEY, not doing them a favor by giving them a ride. Thus, the attitude of the Uber user is exactly the same as that of a taxi passenger.

Welcome to the club! Now you know why most taxis are the way they are.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> Man, some of you jokers must think your pax have never taken a taxi before!
> But they have, and that's what you are: a cab. Uber passengers don't consider themselves to be guests in your private car. Or that there riding in some sort of freaking limo. You're providing a service FOR MONEY, not doing them a favor by giving them a ride. Thus, the attitude of the Uber user is exactly the same as that of a taxi passenger.
> 
> Welcome to the club! Now you know why most taxis are the way they are.


I completely agree with you.

The main difference between Taxi and Uber:
Taxi drivers receive tips.
Taxi drivers have a higher fare platform.
Taxi drivers don't have to worry about 1* ratings, deactivations.

We should just leave Uber and become REAL Taxi drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

This is my personal car. Please don't slam the doors when you exit.

You might explain that WE rate pax too, because I doubt if many pax know that -- especially newbies who might be interested in your pamphlet.

To me, a 5-Star pax only has to clear a pretty low bar -- it is a very rare exception for me to rate any pax below 5-Stars. Here are my criteria:

Be READY. I don't have any firm standards for waiting, but if I wait very long, I'm thinking -- and at 5:01 I'm canceling unless it's a nice surge or an XL ride. And even if it's a nice surge...there is someone else waiting.
Don't trash my car. I have a nice car and it's squeaky-clean. Don't leave trash -- that's a sure-fire downgrade, 1-4 stars depending on what you leave.
No open containers. Period. Won't result in a low rating, but it will result in a cancellation at the first hint of reluctance to ditch the drink. And I don't care what is in the container -- if it's wet, it's yucky.
Understand what you ordered. I don't do Poo, but I do take Lyft Line (have no choice). If you ordered Line, understand the restrictions and drawbacks and don't give me any crap about following the navigation or picking up other pax.
Control kids and other small animals. I'm a driver, not a zoo keeper.
Yes, I have an aux cord, and yes, you may listen to anything your little snowflake heart desires. You control the music; I control the volume.
I do not have water, mints, candy, caviar, stone crabs, or any other delights. But I will be happy to drive you to the restaurant of your choice.
I do not generally make stops en route. If it's a convenience store, grocery store, pharmacy, or drive through, the answer is no.
Do NOT slam the door when exiting.


----------



## varyder (Mar 1, 2017)

These need to be way more friendly


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

varyder said:


> These need to be way more friendly


Yes, and whatever you do, don't turn this pamphlet into a harangue, or an extended whine, or anything that, if Uber got hold of, they could deactivate you for.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Try to reference the Rider App TOS as much as possible. After all, most of the information is in there, but riders never read the TOS.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Yes, and whatever you do, don't turn this pamphlet into a harangue, or an extended whine, or anything that, if Uber got hold of, they could deactivate you for.


I agree. What we say here is NOT what should go into the pamphlet -- any more than our complaints about Uber should be shared with the pax. Keep everything positive.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Uber pamphlet. 

PLEASE TIP

that's all


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping...


I hope that the final version will fit on one side of a 5" x 8" White Index Card, in legibly large print for someone being bounced around in a dark car at night. Or am I expected to turn on the overhead light until the PAX finishes reading? If you wish, try multiple versions of text and layouts, each of which may appeal to different types of driver. "One size" rarely fits all.

Take your queues from "Tipping Signs" that are Colorful, Short, Direct, and Upbeat if not Funny. Remember that most PAX have a limited attention span and often something more important for them to accomplish during the ride. If the "pamphlet" takes more than 5-10 seconds to read then it will "less effective".


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I hate to be a wet blanket here, but the kind of person whose behavior is changed by a pamphlet didn't need one to begin with, because they were already a decent person.

Selfish, clueless people don't care and won't be educated out of their narcicissm. Trust me.

Wanna know what happens when the most basic civility/lesson is given to people? (Imagine a toilet with a "don't pee all over the seat" sign). The people not inclined to take that advice don't change their behavior, and a really nasty subset of people will do it just to spite you.

Don't waste your time/money. I get that you have good intentions here, but seriously, it won't change the public at large.

Uber, if it were a tiny bit more of a decent company, would make riders watch/checkbox a basic instructional video before being ok'd....and it would cover all this. But, they don't, and the turds would ignore it anyway.

My best advice is, get another job.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

swingset said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket here, but the kind of person whose behavior is changed by a pamphlet didn't need one to begin with, because they were already a decent person.
> 
> Selfish, clueless people don't care and won't be educated out of their narcicissm. Trust me.
> 
> ...


You're not a wet blanket. You're a realist.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

swingset said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket here, but the kind of person whose behavior is changed by a pamphlet didn't need one to begin with, because they were already a decent person.
> 
> Selfish, clueless people don't care and won't be educated out of their narcicissm. Trust me.


I agree. I'd be annoyed if my Uber driver turned a nice friendly ride into a lesson about ratings and tips (to a captive audience). Most people just want to go from A to B, sometimes with a conversation and sometimes not.

Think about the last time you were handed a pamphlet? (church people, Greenpeace kids on the outdoor plaza, petitioners/solicitors at your door.) Did you want or invite the exchange? No.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> You don't force it on them.


No, you pin it to their chest with your Auto EC tactical pen. Then it will stick with them.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I think you should hand them your pamphlet, then give them a short quiz before you unlock the doors.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If I got in an Uber and was handed a pamphlet telling me how to tip and rate there would be a) no tip and b) a big fat 1 star.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I guess my passengers are just smarter and more curious than you all. I have had people using Uber for 5 years and have no idea if what they are doing is good or bad. And they would like to know. Worst case, no one takes one. I can live with that.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I dont care for the idea of a pamphlet, or anything printed. 
But i waa just thinking about informing pax of most of these things, by way of a tablet on the headrest which, in between pertinent info about Uber riding, could also have a slide show with my photo/art, and the URL to my website. 
A lot of pax ask me if i do anything else besides Uber, and a photo (or 60) is worth a thousand words ☺


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

As promised. My first cut at them. Let the harsh comments begin!


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Pretty verbose. What I say to pax (_only when they ask, btw_, which is about 1 in 50) is:

You know how on Amazon, 5 is superb and 4 is pretty damn good? Yeah, it doesn't work that way for rideshare. 5 is good and anything else means you suck.

Pax laughs, but gets the point.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Verbose is an understatement. Again, you're turning a pleasant or neutral conversation into something negative, with a whole slew of lists, rules, and insulting a large portion of the population. (maybe this pax has kids or has been in an Uber as a "couple")

You're already assuming "couples" are going to be a bad ride, ostensibly making YOU guilty of your first point of "potentially bad..." only you're assuming the RIDER will make a mistake and you're ready to jump on them when they do.

Just my opinion. If someone handed that to me I'd roll my eyes so far back...


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

CrazyFemaleDriver said:


> Respect:
> Eating
> Making a mess
> Rudeness
> ...


Good educational openers.

Pax: You guy make good money right? 
Driver: Not as much as you think, you pay a prearranged price which is always higher than the portion we get paid on, we only get the actual mileage and time. So if you pay 10 bucks I might only get about $4.50, Uber keeps the rest.

Pax: Can we stop at McDonalds? You can keep the "meter" running.
Rider: We only get paid 20 cents a minute, so if it takes 15 minutes to get your food we made a whooping $ 3.00 but will miss out on other trips specially on the weekends or if is on surge.

I have more openers that I have used and seemed to work good, about safety, number of pax, spills and vomit, damage to the car and door slamming but specially about tipping. I do get a good amount of tips every week, you can too if you are subtle.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

In what other business would "has anyone ever vomited in your car?" be a conversational icebreaker? lol


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Recoup said:


> In what other business would "has anyone ever vomited in your car?" be a conversational icebreaker? lol


True, but then, if pax knew someone vomited in their car, they'd be grossed out knowing they are sitting on residual vomit.


----------



## Roadsterguy (Jan 28, 2017)

I wouldn't do a pamphlet, but rather a simple index card-sized handout, maybe double-sided. Keep it simple (no big words!), to the point, colorful, and hopefully humorous.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> As promised. My first cut at them. Let the harsh comments begin!


Looks very professional. I would be irritated if you gave me a pamphlet about your job. I really only care about ME. Mainly you driving me from A to B safely on time.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm a frequent flyer and remember a few years ago when United took over Continental some (union) pilots and crew were adamant about informing the passengers they were being serviced by a "legacy Continental crew" or whatever. And on another flight I heard a flight attendant chatting with a regular flyer about all the intra-company shenanigans. 

This Uber pamphlet is the same thing as the Continental dba United pilot lecturing me: Nobody cares about the internal drama, just get me from A to B and both sides be nice and friendly.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

This is complete non-sense. I wish you the best of luck with your new business but hoping that an Uber handout to the riders will be of any benefit to anyone is just silly. NO RIDER GIVES A CHIT ABOUT THEIR DRIVER. Pick me up, take me there. Done.



PepeLePiu said:


> Good educational openers.
> 
> Pax: You guy make good money right?
> Driver: Not as much as you think, you pay a prearranged price which is always higher than the portion we get paid on, we only get the actual mileage and time. So if you pay 10 bucks I might only get about $4.50, Uber keeps the rest.
> ...


WOW, you get paid .20/minute? I would love to be in that market. We only get .11/minute here in Houston! What's your per mile rate? You must all be millionaires!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> This is complete non-sense. I wish you the best of luck with your new business but hoping that an Uber handout to the riders will be of any benefit to anyone is just silly. NO RIDER GIVES A CHIT ABOUT THEIR DRIVER. Pick me up, take me there. Done.
> 
> WOW, you get paid .20/minute? I would love to be in that market. We only get .11/minute here in Houston! What's your per mile rate? You must all be millionaires!


$1.50 per mile 20 cents per minute. But if you are on Uber you are actually a stepping back from becoming a millionaire.


----------



## 2Peaks (Sep 19, 2016)

I think you are overthinking this thing. 
a) thank them for being a fare and considerate.
b) Explain the ratings
c) explain how much uber gets of the fare. (They will figure out what you make.)

Contrary to the naysayers here ... You do not have to pass these out. You leave it laying on the seat. And really important, without violating copyright laws, make it look as close to an Uber publication as possible. The goal is to inform, and, perhaps get them to engage a conversation about the other aspects of driving.

And my latest ... DO NOT OPEN CAR DOORS UNTIL THE VEHICLE HAS COME TO A COMPLETE STOP!


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I never intended to pass them out. They are reading material I would put in the seat pocket like you see on a plane.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

CelebDriver said:


> As promised. My first cut at them. Let the harsh comments begin!


That college student thing....I don't know....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't?
> 
> I will post it here when I am done.


Tipping not necessary.
Neither is slamming doors.



CelebDriver said:


> You don't force it on them. They take one if they are interested.


They will use it as kindling to start a blazing car fire !


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Please keep your body fluids to yourself.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Suggestions for Rider Star Feedback
> 
> 5 Star: I arrived at my destination in a timely manner
> 4 Stars: Fire this driver tomorrow
> ...


PERFECT!
I'd add:
5 Stars + Comment: All drivers should be this courteous and helpful


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't?
> 
> I will post it here when I am done.


Waste of time.These pax are not as clueless (dumb) as we originally thought.Im now of the impression that they have realized how powerful their ratings/ comments are, especially when they purposely want to be vindictive.They are well aware about the tipping system as well.They just don't feel obligated to.You may actually get worse ratings for this because they may report it as being "pressured" to do what they don't want to do



swingset said:


> I hate to be a wet blanket here, but the kind of person whose behavior is changed by a pamphlet didn't need one to begin with, because they were already a decent person.
> 
> Selfish, clueless people don't care and won't be educated out of their narcicissm. Trust me.
> 
> ...


Exactly!!! Watch their ratings tank even more...


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

OMG, I got in my Uber today and he had, like, a pamphlet or something. Like he's trying to make us read his opinions. OMG. I gave him a 3.



BurgerTiime said:


>


Why make a sign for people that can't read it? Why not make a sign that says "learn to read"?


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> OMG, I got in my Uber today and he had, like, a pamphlet or something. Like he's trying to make us read his opinions. OMG. I gave him a 3.


For some people learning reminds them of school and they have painful flashbacks. They fight educating people at every turn. Education is how you win.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


>


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> Why make a sign for people that can't read it? Why not make a sign that says "learn to read"?


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

DocT said:


> Minors (under 18) are not allowed to create accounts.
> Minors (under 18) are not allowed to request a ride unless accompanied by an adult for the duration of the trip.
> 
> So many posts about rating, but make it simple.
> ...


ROWR!!


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

JimKE said:


> This is my personal car. Please don't slam the doors when you exit.
> 
> You might explain that WE rate pax too, because I doubt if many pax know that -- especially newbies who might be interested in your pamphlet.
> 
> ...


just curious on how u would handle this......what would u do if they slammed the door on purpose after u told them to take it easy on the doors?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Aw Jeez said:


> Man, some of you jokers must think your pax have never taken a taxi before!
> But they have, and that's what you are: a cab. Uber passengers don't consider themselves to be guests in your private car. Or that there riding in some sort of freaking limo. You're providing a service FOR MONEY, not doing them a favor by giving them a ride. Thus, the attitude of the Uber user is exactly the same as that of a taxi passenger.
> 
> Welcome to the club! Now you know why most taxis are the way they are.


Yes, welcome to the club.
I love the illusion that most of you have that every taxi customer tips the taxi driver, I've had many taxi customers ask for all their change back right down to the last penny..


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

The first thing I thought when seeing this idea was...

"Here, throw this away for me."


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Like to uber site 2011.01.04 with the wording "tip included"
https://web.archive.org/web/20110104064105/http://www.uber.com/

December 2012, the wording "tip included" removed
https://web.archive.org/web/20121221130834/https://www.uber.com/

https://web.archive.org/web/20140101092342/https://www.uber.com/
"No need to tip", replaced "tip included"

for you drivers unaware this is on uber's site,

https://www.uber.com/ride/how-uber-works/
_______________
Do I need to tip?

The Uber app cannot include a tip when billing you for a trip fare. Where available as a vehicle option, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs, and includes the option to set a gratuity percentage added to your trip fare. In most cities, Uber is a cashless experience. Tipping is voluntary. Tips are not included in the fare, nor are they expected or required. As a rider, you are not obligated to offer your driver a gratuity in cash. If you decide you would like to tip, your driver is welcome to accept.

___________________

https://help.uber.com/h/d1a581ed-a0fb-4bf6-899b-020e26fb613d
This is in the help section also available on the rider app,

Please notice the mention of ratings while explaining to riders that we drivers are allowed to solicit tips, far as I'm concerned this is a direct slap in the face to us drivers, a nod nod to the riders to give us less than five stars for saying anything about tipping.

*(I've had a few heated argument with passengers about tiping, so I keep a copy in my car)*
*Can my driver ask for a tip?*
As independent contractors, drivers may request tips at their discretion.

Drivers care about rider ratings and do their best to create an ideal trip experience. While Uber does not require riders to offer drivers a cash tip, you are welcome to do so. Should you choose to tip, your driver is welcome to accept or decline.

Please note that the trip fare charged to your payment account does not include a gratuity.

Where available, uberTAXI is an exception. uberTAXI connects riders with licensed yellow cabs and includes the option to set the gratuity percentage added to your trip fare.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't?
> 
> I will post it here when I am done.


leave the part about the rating system out. Just put in something like giving a cash tip at the end of the ride is guaranteed to get you 5 stars from this driver.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't?
> 
> I will post it here when I am done.


that we do NOT know what they look like and we would greatly appreciate it if they could signal us as soon as they recognize us


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Oh, and that following the ping with a text that says "Hurry up." will result in cancellation and then needing the next driver to hurry even more.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Are you still really on this pointless voyage? Not sure who is more crazy. Our riders or you! No driver will buy your brochure so you will have to print them and use them completely at your expense and for your own personal use. You will lose money for having done so but if it makes you feel better......God bless you!
At least the guy selling the "Tips Appreciated" signs had a good idea and is making money selling his product.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

At least make it look professional like it came from Uber. Please post printable link .

There should be NO COMPLAINTS in there. Sure you can write about tipping, but make it seem informative, not coming off as the drivers are unhappy and are just complaining. I will gladly make a small donation to you if I do like it and end up printing it. I think the brochure is better than having a damn tip jar.



JimKE said:


> This is my personal car. Please don't slam the doors when you exit.
> 
> You might explain that WE rate pax too, because I doubt if many pax know that -- especially newbies who might be interested in your pamphlet.
> 
> ...


2a. If you leave a used condom, I will give you 5 stars.

I do like your points, but I think it should be more generally informative and the brochure should look like something uber provides us for riders that have questions.

Oh and in the electronic copy, please put a "About Me" editable space. SO I can Put. My name is Trebor. I have been driving for Uber since 2014. I am from Houston and it has not been busy today. I usually drive from 1am to 2am. I Uber around in the downtown area. This is my part time gig. I do this for beer money. My real job is.. My craziest story is....


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Oh and in the electronic copy, please put a "About Me" editable space. SO I can Put. My name is Trebor. I have been driving for Uber since 2014. I am from Houston and it has not been busy today. I usually drive from 1am to 2am. I Uber around in the downtown area. This is my part time gig. I do this for beer money. My real job is.. My craziest story is....


shoot - wish I'd done that, then when they started asking me all of those none-of-your-damn-business questions we all get on every single ride I could have just handed them the pamphlet.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

varyder said:


> These need to be way more friendly


Yeah you can't say the Answer is no....this should be written in 3rd person and should have a neutral informing tone etc...


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Are you still really on this pointless voyage? Not sure who is more crazy. Our riders or you! No driver will buy your brochure so you will have to print them and use them completely at your expense and for your own personal use. You will lose money for having done so but if it makes you feel better......God bless you!
> At least the guy selling the "Tips Appreciated" signs had a good idea and is making money selling his product.


Who said anything about selling them? I figure you can print out your own. If not at home, at Kinkos.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

freddieman said:


> just curious on how u would handle this......what would u do if they slammed the door on purpose after u told them to take it easy on the doors?


Drive off.
Unless you want to be the NEXT crazy Uber driver on t.v.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Drive off.
> Unless you want to be the NEXT crazy Uber driver on t.v.


Yes, don't want to be that guy!


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

All complaints MUST be clearly written on one or five dollar bills.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't?
> 
> I will post it here when I am done.


I don't think that the passengers really want to read pamphlets at all. They just want transported from where they are to where they need to be.

A list of rules being presented is a real turnoff to the majority of paying customers. I've seen bar rooms in Pittsburgh that posted long lists of behavior that will and wouldn't be accepted in their joints posted on their doors- I remember one in the old Taco Bell building on East Carson- the joint went out of business pretty quickly.

Just not a good business idea.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PepeLePiu said:


> $1.50 per mile 20 cents per minute.


uh, no...
the pax is CHARGED $1.50/mi & $0.20/min.
You get PAID (after Uber fees) only $1.125 - $1.20/mile and $0.15 - $0.16/minute



CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't? I will post it here when I am done.


Here's a TRI-FOLD pamphlet that was posted here a couple of years ago made from *an independent article from Business Insider*:
UBER RIDER BROCHURE (Ride Share Basics)

​
I used these when I first started driving. Kept them in the seat-back pockets (along with menus from some local restaurants). Riders new to Uber/Lyft read them and appreciated them. Experienced riders mostly ignored them. They didn't hurt - and they did get new riders to understand that counter to Uber's marketing, tips are not included in the fares.

UberHammer felt this was a copyright violation since it is reprinting an article from Business Insider without obtaining permission. I felt it was fine because the reprint was being used for educational purposes and was not being sold or used to promote a company and therefore ok to use under the 'fair-use' clause of the copyright act.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> UberHammer felt this was a copyright violation since it is reprinting an article from Business Insider without obtaining permission. I felt it was fine because the reprint was being used for educational purposes and was not being sold or used to promote a company and therefore ok to use under the 'fair-use' clause of the copyright act.


I agree with you; not a violation.


----------



## JimPimmers (Feb 17, 2017)

I can see reading material educating the passengers about ratings. Granted at night how would you expect anybody to read anything in the car? That being said anything beyond that involves tipping and behavior is just going to be met with a chuckle and an eye roll.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Idea:

Pin drop...


...be there!!!


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't?
> 
> I will post it here when I am done.


 Great idea, I thought of making a flip book of laminated index cards... " What You May Not Know About Rideshare". Include a little history/background, tipping, ratings, age rules etc. Having it hanging from the headrests available to read.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

JimKE said:


> I agree with you; not a violation.


hehe... yeah - I didn't think it was a big deal and didn't think the copyright police would be raiding my house because I made these available... but I felt it was only fair to point out UberHammer 's very strong objection.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> UberHammer felt this was a copyright violation since it is reprinting an article from Business Insider without obtaining permission. I felt it was fine because the reprint was being used for educational purposes and was not being sold or used to promote a company and therefore ok to use under the 'fair-use' clause of the copyright act.


If you are not making any money off the flyers directly, then you should be fine (basically you are not selling them). They can tell you to stop passing them out but there would be no damages. Especially if you passed them out exactly as you found them. If you added your contact information, that would mean you were using them as advertising material. In that case it would be best to ask for permission. The reality is that you are promoting them so they don't care. It is like places that pass out brochures for vacation stops. They don't always have permission but no one will complain.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

CelebDriver said:


> If you are not making any money off the flyers directly, then you should be fine (basically you are not selling them). They can tell you to stop passing them out but there would be no damages. Especially if you passed them out exactly as you found them. If you added your contact information, that would mean you were using them as advertising material. In that case it would be best to ask for permission. The reality is that you are promoting them so they don't care. It is like places that pass out brochures for vacation stops. They don't always have permission but no one will complain.


Exactly.


----------



## nomogmos (Feb 6, 2017)

Please leave a larger tip for extras like; 
an additional stop, 
a longer wait, 
eating or drinking in the car (NO drugs, including alcohol), 
strong odors (cigarettes, pot, food, etc.), 
muddy shoes, etc.​Leave a *large tip* for things like 
spilled drinks or food, 
vomit (like OVER $50 tip), 
inappropriate/dangerous behavior
noblesse oblige​


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

nomogmos said:


> Please leave a larger tip for extras like;
> an additional stop,
> a longer wait,
> eating or drinking in the car (NO drugs, including alcohol),
> ...


lol... can we just start by convincing all paxs they should give any tip at all?


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> Man, some of you jokers must think your pax have never taken a taxi before!
> But they have, and that's what you are: a cab. Uber passengers don't consider themselves to be guests in your private car. Or that there riding in some sort of freaking limo. You're providing a service FOR MONEY, not doing them a favor by giving them a ride. Thus, the attitude of the Uber user is exactly the same as that of a taxi passenger.
> 
> Welcome to the club! Now you know why most taxis are the way they are.


Must suck to be American.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Most passengers are polite, friendly and respectful.
Most passengers don't tip.
Most passengers don't give two hoots about your star rating.

You are not going to "educate" them to think otherwise.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

i had special puke bags printrd up that double as a pamphlet. In between puking in it they can read it too.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Any decent lawyer for Business insider could prove you are making money off the flyer. The phrase "give a tip" on it being the most obvious evidence.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

You should refuse to start the car until they read it out loud. You could also read it to them, like a stewardess on an airplane. Throw in a few safety tips in case of a fire.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

This is a great idea on how to produce more than in zyour car and litter on the streets.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Coachman said:


> Most passengers are polite, friendly and respectful.
> Most passengers don't tip.
> Most passengers don't give two hoots about your star rating.
> 
> You are not going to "educate" them to think otherwise.


They need to be educated about the Tipping issue, there are plenty of passengers and many drivers who think that tipping is absolutely not allowed,

I'm a customer of uber as well as a driver and I can tell you at least 30 to 40% of the drivers refuse my tip.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

• No smoking
• No vaping
• No drinking alcohol ( open container law)
• DON'T TOUCH ME!!!
• Please, please don't tell me how to drive
• If you have any suggestions on what route to take, I'm willing to hear it, but I won't drive through dangerous parts of town, or take dangerous shortcuts to shorten the trip.
• Don't ask me if I can drive faster because you're running late. You should have thought about your trip planning when you requested a ride.
• Don't ask me to ignore the ping requests when you selected Uber pool, or Lyft line. ( That was your choice not mine, learn how to use the app.)


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> They need to be educated about the Tipping issue, there are plenty of passengers and many drivers who think that tipping is absolutely not allowed,
> 
> I'm a customer of uber as well as a driver and I can tell you at least 30 to 40% of the drivers refuse my tip.


Even if they were educated on the tipping issue, I doubt they'll tip, it's just an excuse not to

When I was front line (bagging) at Kroger, we were told we couldn't accept tips (some grocery stores even make their front line wear buttons saying they can't accept tips), that didn't stop us though, though baggers don't get tips much either


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> Man, some of you jokers must think your pax have never taken a taxi before!
> But they have, and that's what you are: a cab. Uber passengers don't consider themselves to be guests in your private car. Or that there riding in some sort of freaking limo. You're providing a service FOR MONEY, not doing them a favor by giving them a ride. Thus, the attitude of the Uber user is exactly the same as that of a taxi passenger.
> 
> Welcome to the club! Now you know why most taxis are the way they are.


Hey! How come taxi drivers get a tip? Why do they get more tips than us? Why is that? Travis needs to explain.



Coachman said:


> Most passengers are polite, friendly and respectful.
> Most passengers don't tip.
> Most passengers don't give two hoots about your star rating.
> 
> You are not going to "educate" them to think otherwise.


We gotta keep trying man. I will never stop fighting for justice in my life.

By the way, great brochure. Much respect. Those of you who don't like it, don't need to comment here. Tired of ignorant customers. I couldn't be more proud of myself for not becoming morally bankrupt.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Jimke's list is spot on.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

UBER is completely at fault for the tipping issue. They brainwashed the riders that that tips are included or not necessary. I guess a 40 year old guy (Travis) never tipped his bartender, his waiter/waitress/maitre d'/sommelier or even his doorman. Dang, I got that wrong again because if Travis did not tip his doorman he would not be able to get in his building!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> UBER is completely at fault for the tipping issue. They brainwashed the riders that that tips are included or not necessary. I guess a 40 year old guy (Travis) never tipped his bartender, his waiter/waitress/maitre d'/sommelier or even his doorman. Dang, I got that wrong again because if Travis did not tip his doorman he would not be able to get in his building!


He is at fault. He owes us an apology and should be embarrassed. What kind of 40 year old mean thinks like this?


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Aw Jeez said:


> Man, some of you jokers must think your pax have never taken a taxi before!
> But they have, and that's what you are: a cab. Uber passengers don't consider themselves to be guests in your private car. Or that there riding in some sort of freaking limo. You're providing a service FOR MONEY, not doing them a favor by giving them a ride. Thus, the attitude of the Uber user is exactly the same as that of a taxi passenger.
> 
> Welcome to the club! Now you know why most taxis are the way they are.


But as drivers, we do have to keep in mind who is doing who the favor here, you will agree.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jagent said:


> You should refuse to start the car until they read it out loud. You could also read it to them, like a stewardess on an airplane. Throw in a few safety tips in case of a fire.


And don't forget the famous double finger-pointing move...



El Janitor said:


> • No smoking
> • No vaping
> • No drinking alcohol ( open container law)
> • DON'T TOUCH ME!!!
> ...


Don't make me sit outside your house for a full four and a half minutes, and then come into the car, taking your time, and then demand that I step on it to get you where you need to be because you're running late


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

DocT said:


> You can also put in a "Rider FAQ" section:
> Rider: "I hear you make [$90k/year | a lot of money] driving Uber! Is it true?"
> Answer with something respectful in the tune of "We are paid only on actual mileage + time after booking fee/tolls/Uber commision/etc is taken out, and also have to pay income tax on the full amount of the fare. We pay for the fuel, maintenance, etc with no reimbursement."


Not _entirely_ true... if your car is (mostly) depreciated, and you have kept in good shape anyway (as you would), the mileage tax deduction is quite favorable. Now, that does not make it a great gig, at all, but it does make a big difference if you look at the math.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

AllanJ said:


> Not _entirely_ true... if your car is (mostly) depreciated, and you have kept in good shape anyway (as you would), the mileage tax deduction is quite favorable. Now, that does not make it a great gig, at all, but it does make a big difference if you look at the math.


Agreed, but then all you'll need to do is omit the "with no reimbursement" portion.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I don't think that the passengers really want to read pamphlets at all. They just want transported from where they are to where they need to be.
> 
> A list of rules being presented is a real turnoff to the majority of paying customers. I've seen bar rooms in Pittsburgh that posted long lists of behavior that will and wouldn't be accepted in their joints posted on their doors- I remember one in the old Taco Bell building on East Carson- the joint went out of business pretty quickly.
> 
> Just not a good business idea.


I still read the safety pamphlet in airplanes just because I am bored. No one is going to read that bar rule on the door because you simply pass it. If they put it above the urinals or on the bathroom stall door, then people will read it since they have nothing else to look at. Riders will read the pamphlet if you post it where it can be seen.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> uh, no...
> the pax is CHARGED $1.50/mi & $0.20/min.
> You get PAID (after Uber fees) only $1.125 - $1.20/mile and $0.15 - $0.16/minute
> 
> ...


If business insider made this, they made it so you can print it and use it. I am 100% certain they won't go for a copyright violation. Although, I wonder how many pics this site actually pays for in their featured articles slideshow. This is what Ihad in mind for o.p's pamphlet, but this needs to be updated somewhat. The destination is always entered, ubers site no longer says tipping is included.


----------



## renod babek (Feb 10, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> Man, some of you jokers must think your pax have never taken a taxi before!
> But they have, and that's what you are: a cab. Uber passengers don't consider themselves to be guests in your private car. Or that there riding in some sort of freaking limo. You're providing a service FOR MONEY, not doing them a favor by giving them a ride. Thus, the attitude of the Uber user is exactly the same as that of a taxi passenger.
> 
> Welcome to the club! Now you know why most taxis are the way they are.


Yeap! You lot are just playing catch up,
over this side of the pond we've had "rideshare since the 1960s!"
Except we call it as it is "private hire! Check it out. Uber's came along and turned all private hire drivers into slaves by wiping out the competition by predatory pricing and not including sales tax, we call it vat.
Congrats. Working for Uber is like turkeys voting for your thanksgiving!
Did you not have lives before Uber?

https://tfl.gov.uk/info-for/taxis-and-private-hire/



El Janitor said:


> • No smoking
> • No vaping
> • No drinking alcohol ( open container law)
> • DON'T TOUCH ME!!!
> ...


When I pick up people from the UK airports that have used Uber in your Country. They say you are all on $90,000 so don't expect any tips soon. Ok !


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> Man, some of you jokers must think your pax have never taken a taxi before!
> But they have, and that's what you are: a cab. Uber passengers don't consider themselves to be guests in your private car. Or that there riding in some sort of freaking limo. You're providing a service FOR MONEY, not doing them a favor by giving them a ride. Thus, the attitude of the Uber user is exactly the same as that of a taxi passenger.
> 
> Welcome to the club! Now you know why most taxis are the way they are.


Lol.. Thanks Aw Jeez!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Trebor said:


> If business insider made this, they made it so you can print it and use it. I am 100% certain they won't go for a copyright violation. Although, I wonder how many pics this site actually pays for in their featured articles slideshow. This is what Ihad in mind for o.p's pamphlet, but this needs to be updated somewhat. The destination is always entered, ubers site no longer says tipping is included.


Business Insider did NOT make that flyer. The flyer was made USING the Business Insider article as its content. I believe that to be 'fair use'... other's disagree. If someone's moral compass prevents them from using it, - I respect that. Personally, I have no problem using it, for the reasons I stated earlier.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I am designing a pamphlet for pax to explain the rating system and tipping. Are there other things that pax should be told that they aren't?
> 
> I will post it here when I am done.


Add "Please don't fart. But if you do, leave a tip."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Any decent lawyer for Business insider could prove you are making money off the flyer.


 Maybe - but it's highly unlikely - and they would have to prove financial damages from the use. That's not going to happen... in fact any decent lawyer for the defendant would be able to prove BI is profiting from distribution of the flyer because it credits them and promotes their publication. (besides, what attorney is going to launch a civil copyright suit against a driver to recover, what, a few hundred in tip money - at best?)


> The phrase "give a tip" on it being the most obvious evidence.


Nonsense - that's THEIR language - it is BI that is saying to tip the driver - not the driver.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Maybe - but it's highly unlikely - and they would have to prove financial damages from the use. That's not going to happen... in fact any decent lawyer for the defendant would be able to prove BI is profiting from distribution of the flyer because it credits them and promotes their publication. (besides, what attorney is going to launch a civil copyright suit against a driver to recover, what, a few hundred in tip money - at best?)


While I agree with you that it is probably highly unlikely that they would go after any drivers for using this in this particular situation, copyright lawsuits are not always about money. I mean ultimately they are, but each individual lawsuit is not. They would sue for punitive damages not actual damages, first of all. Secondly what it's really about as protection of your own material. This is why companies like Coca-Cola and Harley-Davidson will go after the grandma who is selling pot holders that she knittedherself that have their logos on them. It's not that they think she's made so much money that they should get their cut, or even that they hate little old ladies who knit their logos onto things and sell them. It's about if you do not vigorously defend your copyright, it can quickly become legally considered public domain. That's why the big bad corporations go after poor little old granny.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> While I agree with you that it is probably highly unlikely that they would go after any drivers for using this in this particular situation, copyright lawsuits are not always about money. I mean ultimately they are, but each individual lawsuit is not. They would sue for punitive damages not actual damages, first of all. Secondly what it's really about as protection of your own material. This is why companies like Coca-Cola and Harley-Davidson will go after the grandma who is selling pot holders that she knittedherself that have their logos on them. It's not that they think she's made so much money that they should get their cut, or even that they hate little old ladies who knit their logos onto things and sell them. It's about if you do not vigorously defend your copyright, it can quickly become legally considered public domain. That's why the big bad corporations go after poor little old granny.


Go on eBay and search for "Uber shirt". People are making Uber shirts all day. Go on Amazon and search for "Uber" or "Lyft" or both. Lawyers don't really go after grandmas. They may send a letter to scare grandmas into stopping but they are not going to court. There is fair use and freedom of speech defenses that would make it so they would lose in court. That would open up a Pandora's box they could never close. Fear is the number one way they will try and stop you if they even care.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Printing up some pamphlets today to see what they look like. If they look good I will use them when I drive tonight.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> ...copyright lawsuits are not always about money. I mean ultimately they are, but each individual lawsuit is not.


 That's just not accurate.


> Secondly what it's really about as protection of your own material. This is why companies like Coca-Cola and Harley-Davidson will go after the grandma who is selling pot holders that she knittedherself that have their logos on them.


That's true - but that's because the trademarked LOGOS and brand are what's being 'devalued' - and the only 'damages' awarded in such lawsuits are a court order to restrain the violator from doing it - and to destroy any 'bootleg' product they have. Unless a violator has made financial gain from the use and/or the company can prove "actual" damages, there is no financial judgement that can be rendered. And even in the case of LOGOS and brands, there are still 'fair use' exceptions for educational/news materials (as in the case of this tri-fold). That's why you can see one company (say, NBC) display another company's logo (say, FOX News).



CelebDriver said:


> Printing up some pamphlets today to see what they look like. If they look good I will use them when I drive tonight.


If you like the way they look, consider getting them professionally printed - it makes a huge difference in credibility. (I've used a company called 'Fast Color Printer' for tri-folds and had good luck.



CelebDriver said:


> Go on eBay and search for "Uber shirt". People are making Uber shirts all day. Go on Amazon and search for "Uber" or "Lyft" or both. Lawyers don't really go after grandmas. They may send a letter to scare grandmas into stopping but they are not going to court. There is fair use and freedom of speech defenses that would make it so they would lose in court. That would open up a Pandora's box they could never close. Fear is the number one way they will try and stop you if they even care.


the 'freedom of speech' thing doesn't apply to using someone else's trademark/s in the sales of a product. (ie: You can use Uber/Lyft's name, but not their trademarks/servicemarks.)


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> the 'freedom of speech' thing doesn't apply to using someone else's trademark/s in the sales of a product. (ie: You can use Uber/Lyft's name, but not their trademarks/servicemarks.)


It does when you are giving out free pamphlets.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> Printing up some pamphlets today to see what they look like. If they look good I will use them when I drive tonight.


Remember that you'd promised you'd post it when you're done.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

KenJ said:


> Remember that you'd promised you'd post it when you're done.


I did. I changed the colors and the layout a tiny amount, but it is all the same text.

Here is what I printed at Kinkos/FedEx to try them out.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

still my favorite:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I like the way the middle page says "potentially" bad passengers. Why couch it?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's just not accurate. That's true - but that's because the trademarked LOGOS and brand are what's being 'devalued' - and the only 'damages' awarded in such lawsuits are a court order to restrain the violator from doing it - and to destroy any 'bootleg' product they have. Unless a violator has made financial gain from the use and/or the company can prove "actual" damages, there is no financial judgement that can be rendered. And even in the case of LOGOS and brands, there are still 'fair use' exceptions for educational/news materials (as in the case of this tri-fold). That's why you can see one company (say, NBC) display another company's logo (say, FOX News).
> 
> If you like the way they look, consider getting them professionally printed - it makes a huge difference in credibility. (I've used a company called 'Fast Color Printer' for tri-folds and had good luck.
> 
> the 'freedom of speech' thing doesn't apply to using someone else's trademark/s in the sales of a product. (ie: You can use Uber/Lyft's name, but not their trademarks/servicemarks.)


Thank you for your clarification.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Maybe - but it's highly unlikely - and they would have to prove financial damages from the use.


To receive actual damages, that's correct. To receive statutory damages, no they don't. They just have to prove you violated the copyright in order to receive statutory damages. The U.S. Copyright Act allows judges to award staturoty damages between $750 and $30,000 for each work infringed.

For more info, see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statutory_damages and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statutory_damages_for_copyright_infringement


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I did. I changed the colors and the layout a tiny amount, but it is all the same text.
> 
> Here is what I printed at Kinkos/FedEx to try them out.


Thanks. That's pretty nice.

However, in contrasting allusion to the title in the first-third and to be a little more gentle, I'd change the title in the middle-third something like, "Passengers Likely to Do Bad Things".

How about including a statement against farting using funny euphemism as in like, "Doing neither the one- nor the two-cheek sneak is allowed."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> To receive actual damages, that's correct. To receive statutory damages, no they don't. They just have to prove you violated the copyright in order to receive statutory damages. The U.S. Copyright Act allows judges to award staturoty damages between $750 and $30,000 for each work infringed.
> 
> For more info, see: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statutory_damages and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Statutory_damages_for_copyright_infringement


Correct - but in a situation like this, being awarded statutory damages would be an enormous stretch. First, the plaintiff would have to prove willful infringement and second, the court awards statutory damages based on a) the damage caused by the infringement (none in this case) AND the 'worth' of the infringer. Business Insider is not going to spend the money to go after an Uber driver for reprinting an article (or anyone that can make a legitimate case of 'fair-use').

_"In many copyright cases, both actual damages and profits are difficult to prove. For that reason, the Copyright Act provides for statutory damages-that is, damages set by law. ...such a plaintiff in an infringement action may opt for either actual damages (and the infringer's profits, if appropriate) or statutory damages, but not both. For infringements that can't clearly be proven as either innocent or willful, statutory damages may be from $750 to $30,000 per infringement depending on the circumstances. The amount will depend on the seriousness of the infringing act and the financial worth of the infringer. On the other hand, an innocent infringer may have to pay as little as $200" - NOLO_​


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Correct - but in a situation like this, being awarded statutory damages would be an enormous stretch. First, the plaintiff would have to prove willful infringement


No they don't. The statutory damage can be reduced to as little as $200 if the judge concludes the violation was innocent. It can be increased to as much as $150,000 if it can proved to be willful. The $750 to $30,000 range is based on innocent or wilful use being inconclusive.



> and second, the court awards statutory damages based on a) the damage caused by the infringement (none in this case) AND the 'worth' of the infringer. Business Insider is not going to spend the money to go after an Uber driver for reprinting an article


As a trademark owner myself, my lawyer made it abundantly clear to me that I'm wasting money getting ownership of the trademark if I do not follow up by aggressively enforcing it. If I do not send cease and desist notices to any and every violator of my trademark, my lack of enforcement will naturally turn my intellectual property into public domain. This means that if I learn some grandma is using my trademark in things she nits and gives away as gifts, as soon as I become aware of it, I am obligated to tell her to stop. If I don't, then I am allowing it to be used in public domain.



> (or anyone that can make a legitimate case of 'fair-use').


I agree that legitimate cases of 'fair-use' are okay. I disagree that you have a legitimate case of fair use. Examples of fair use in include commentary, search engines, criticism, parody, news reporting, research, and scholarship. Schools and libraries can use copyrighted material as well, but have this right under a different section of the act. They aren't getting that right from the fair use clause. And while you can say educating your passengers is an "educational purpose", educating your customers is not a fair use of copyrighted material, nor does it make you a school or library.



> _"In many copyright cases, both actual damages and profits are difficult to prove. For that reason, the Copyright Act provides for statutory damages-that is, damages set by law. ...such a plaintiff in an infringement action may opt for either actual damages (and the infringer's profits, if appropriate) or statutory damages, but not both. For infringements that can't clearly be proven as either innocent or willful, statutory damages may be from $750 to $30,000 per infringement depending on the circumstances. The amount will depend on the seriousness of the infringing act and the financial worth of the infringer. On the other hand, an innocent infringer may have to pay as little as $200" - NOLO_


This quote says everything I've been saying. Perhaps you should read it again.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I used my pamphlet tonight and only had one passenger that stayed in the car long enough to look at it (4 - $4 rides in a row). She said it was great and answered questions she has had for a long time. She said that she thought that giving drivers 4 stars was a good thing before I explained it to her.

Side note: I printed them at FedEx/Kinkos and the front and back sides did not line up. I did not care since these were only examples but it was a surprise to see it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> The $750 to $30,000 range is based on innocent or wilful use being inconclusive.


AND the 'wealth' of the violator.


> ...my lawyer made it abundantly clear to me that I'm wasting money getting ownership of the trademark if I do not follow up by aggressively enforcing it.


Your attorney is right (ie; There's a reason it's Kleenex '_brand_' tissue). But, of course, we're not talking about trademark here... were' talking copy-write. Huge difference.


> I agree that legitimate cases of 'fair-use' are okay.


 Good - you agree with the law! 


> I disagree that you have a legitimate case of fair use.


 And my opinion differs from yours -which is why I mentioned your opinion at the start of this here. I disagree with you and am confident that if I had to make a case I could. - but I respected your thoughts on the subject enough to bring them to light in this thread. Perhaps you might consider extending the same respect to those who disagree with you.


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I did them at Kinkos because I could just go pick them up. In quantity, VistaPrint is a much better way to go. Thanks.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> AND the 'wealth' of the violator.Your attorney is right (ie; There's a reason it's Kleenex '_brand_' tissue). But, of course, we're not talking about trademark here... were' talking copy-write. Huge difference. Good - you agree with the law!  And my opinion differs from yours -which is why I mentioned your opinion at the start of this here. I disagree with you and am confident that if I had to make a case I could. - but I respected your thoughts on the subject enough to bring them to light in this thread. Perhaps you might consider extending the same respect to those who disagree with you.


I'm showing respect to those here who potentially could follow your foolishness. The poorest of people pay $750 for violating copyrights, unless they can prove it wasn't willful, and then it's only $200. Call me crazy, but I think that's pretty hefty for Uber drivers who think you're right.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I'm showing respect to those here who potentially could follow your foolishness. The poorest of people pay $750 for violating copyrights, unless they can prove it wasn't willful, and then it's only $200. Call me crazy, but I think that's pretty hefty for Uber drivers who think you're right.


ok, crazy...  As I've said all along, I understand your view and agree that you present copyright law correctly. Where I disagree is in both how you view a defense of 'fair use' and more importantly, the risk that Business Insider would pursue litigation against any Uber driver for using this particular printout.


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> still my favorite:
> 
> View attachment 104699​


I wonder how many of the cheap ****ers would be offended by this, should I print it out and leave it in car.......


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Gordiano said:


> I wonder how many of the cheap &%[email protected]!*ers would be offended by this, should I print it out and leave it in car.......


test it in your car and let me know!


----------



## LevittownPa (Nov 15, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I did. I changed the colors and the layout a tiny amount, but it is all the same text.
> 
> Here is what I printed at Kinkos/FedEx to try them out.


Nice job CB, let us know how it goes


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

LevittownPa said:


> Nice job CB, let us know how it goes


People like them. Most ignore them but those that read them appreciate knowing what is going on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Can you imagine going to your doctor and he gives you a pamphlet explaining how "good" patients and "potentially bad" patients behave? Or better yet, how about your waitress?

- Good customers don't diddle-daddle over the menu
- Good customers don't complain about the tomatoes in their salad
- Good customers always leave a 20% cash tip


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

We can't change people with a pamphlet. What we need to do is expose Uber for discouraging tipping. Waiters get tipped so why don't we? Let's fight for justice. You guys just want to be taken advantage of.


----------



## thyine (Jan 11, 2016)

CelebDriver said:


> I did. I changed the colors and the layout a tiny amount, but it is all the same text.
> 
> Here is what I printed at Kinkos/FedEx to try them out.


This looks like something I find in my timeshare in mexico...


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I passed out the prototypes at a driver meeting tonight and only got a positive response. People described them as similar to the inflight magazine you might find on a plane. They are totally passive and no passenger reads them unless they are interested.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

CelebDriver said:


> driver meeting tonight


You folks in SD have driver meetings?


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

DocT said:


> You folks in SD have driver meetings?


Lyft sends company reps for a Meetup at Denny's. It is totally casual. I learn a lot by just talking with other drivers and the reps.


----------

